# NURSERY WARDROBE AND CHANGER FOR SALE



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey all

I am selling my nursery wardrobe and changer, the wardrobe is too small now i have two kids and am going to replace it with a bigger one and no longer use the changer.  Both are in excellent condition, the changer was rarely used as it was in baby's room upstairs and i changed them downstairs most of the time.  Both same colour natural and bought in toys r us.  Reasonably priced.

I can email pics and sizes if anyone is interested... 

Thanks 

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

£100 for both...bought new in babies r us got a built in wardrobe for more space now so no room or need for then any more.  

Anyone interested!! Missy x


----------

